# gde naiti "virtual/libc" firefox ne kompilitsya

## Pink_Punk

bash-2.05b# emerge /usr/portage/net-www/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefox-1.0.ebuild

Calculating dependencies \

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "virtual/libc".

Gentoo 2004.0

----------

## doonkel

Если  начать медитировать, то ,наверное, сюда

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Update_to_GCC_3.4

----------

## Pink_Punk

Может проще тогда взять дистр gentoo 2004.3 и обновить портежи с прибампасами?А то emerge --sync кучу траффика сожрёт.

----------

## doonkel

Вы немного не поняли.Там дан пример перехода на GCC-3.4.x,

для этого совсем не обязательно иметь 2004.3

----------

## Pink_Punk

Тогда я вообще ничего не понял.

Что я понял:

надо достать profile 2004.3

получить последнее древо портежей

заинсталлить gcc 3.4

Или можно просто достать ебилд gcc 3.4 и установить,а после присткпить к инсталяции firefox?

----------

## viy

А зачем на gcc-3.4 переходить?

Судя по всему, полетели метаданные portage'а об установленных пакетах. Самое простое --- взять какой-нить stageX и в /-каталоге поверху распаковать, с ключиками как из handbook'а.

----------

## Pink_Punk

Объясните,что дальше.

Я всё ж сделал 

emerge sync 

ln -s /usr/porages/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.3 /etc/profile

Решил скомпилить firefox-1.0 

в ответ получил вопросы(дословно сейчас не могу)

Приблизительно:

Проверьте настроена ли ARCH,есть ли portage,сделали ли вы симссылку.

----------

## viy

 *Pink_Punk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ln -s /usr/porages/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.3 /etc/profile

 

/etc/make.profile

----------

## Pink_Punk

bash-2.05b# emerge /usr/portage/net-www/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefox-1.0.ebuild

!!! ARCH is not set... Are you missing the /etc/make.profile symlink?

!!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete?

bash-2.05b# ls /etc/ |grep make

make.conf

make.conf.example

make.globals

make.profile

----------

## viy

 *Pink_Punk wrote:*   

> bash-2.05b# ls /etc/ |grep make

 

Что говорит:

```
ls -l /etc/make*
```

----------

## Pink_Punk

bash-2.05b$ ls -l /etc/make*

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          191 Фев 19  2004 /etc/make.conf

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        14349 Фев 19  2004 /etc/make.conf.example

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         2669 Фев 19  2004 /etc/make.globals

lrwxr-xr-x    1 root     root           48 Янв 12 03:46 /etc/make.profile -> ../                                            usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.3

bash-2.05b$

----------

## viy

```
lrwxr-xr-x 1 root root 48 Янв 12 03:46 /etc/make.profile -> ../ usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.3

bash-2.05b$
```

Мне кажется или у тебя тут действительно пробел пере usr?

Если сделать cd /etc/make.profile и ls -l --- что-то будет, т.е. файлы какие-нить?

----------

## Pink_Punk

bash-2.05b$ ls -l

итого 12

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Янв  1 20:37 2.4

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root            0 Дек 22 13:31 make.defaults

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          707 Окт 16 21:37 packages

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          343 Сен 21 20:35 parent

----------

## Pink_Punk

Такккк меня уже это бесит,теперь вот что пишет:

bash-2.05b# emerge gimp

!!! 'str' object has no attribute 'insert'

!!! 'rm -Rf /usr/portage/profiles; emerge sync' may fix this. If it does

!!! not then please report this to bugs.gentoo.org and, if possible, a dev

!!! on #gentoo (irc.freenode.org)

bash-2.05b#

И чаво прикажете делать?Может и впрямь разориться купить gentoo 2004.3 и поставить поверх.Или может там её надо как-то по особому обновлять?Поскольку я уже не знаю что делать....Не хочу к rpm возвращаться,они тормозят и глючат ещё хлеще.

----------

## doonkel

При решении любых проблем нужно сохранять хладнокровие и не

метаться из стороны в сторону.

У меня установлен изначально 2004.0 и все работает. У многих установлены еще более ранние версии и никто не страдает.

Наверное, с этого нужно было начинать.

Покажи вывод

1.#emerge info

2.#emerge -pv depclean

----------

## viy

Судя по бардаку, надо грохнуть нафиг все дерево пакетов и сделать emerge sync. А потом продолжать метаться...

----------

## viy

Еще одна мысль.

Если у тебя версия portage меньше, чем 2.0.51-r2 (помоему эта, могу ошибиться), то нельзя использовать "новые" версии профилей, софт с ними не умеет работать.

Надо линк сделать на /usr/portage/profiles/default-x86-2004.2,

обновить portage и переделать линк.

----------

## doonkel

viy тихо с тобой поговорим

Я почему-то начал склонятся к тому, что после обновления был закачан новый ebuild portage и не было выполнено

#emerge -u portage

в следствии этого, все  попытки выполнить emerge блокируются

----------

## viy

 *doonkel wrote:*   

> после обновления был закачан новый ebuild portage и не было выполнено
> 
> #emerge -u portage
> 
> в следствии этого, все  попытки выполнить emerge блокируются

 

"после обновления" --- ты имеешь ввиду emerge sync?

или обновление линка /etc/make.profile?

Если первое, то ничего блокироваться не должно, это даже абсурдно.

А вот второй вариант --- в точку. Обновился линк на профиль, и старый portage не может с ним работать. Вот я и написал, что надо вернуть старый линк, обновить portage, и установить новый профиль.

Да, я не прочь и пошуметь  :Wink: 

----------

## Pink_Punk

Рассказываю поэтапно:

Сначала я скачал ебилд фаярфокс,он у меня росил см. название темы.

После этого я сделал emerge sync и симссылку с /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.3 

После этого он говорил !!! ARCH is not set... Are you missing the /etc/make.profile symlink? 

!!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete? 

ещё раз сделал emerge sync 

после я ещё раз удалил симссылку и снова её сделал

И теперь при попытке скомпилить что-нибудь

!!! 'str' object has no attribute 'insert' 

!!! 'rm -Rf /usr/portage/profiles; emerge sync' may fix this. If it does 

!!! not then please report this to bugs.gentoo.org and, if possible, a dev 

!!! on #gentoo (irc.freenode.org) 

Ещё может такая деталь поможет:

Портежи и дистфайлы уже были на компе,когда я ставил gentoo я просто их перенёс с одного раздела диска на другой.Поставил некоторые пакеты и после решил поставить этот фаярфокс,он просил некотоые пакетики и ебилды,я их руками докачал из сети создал папки и воткнул туда.И когда не смог найти "virtual/libc". 

см. выше.

----------

## viy

Э-э-э...

Сделай то, что я описал в этом посте.

Тебе тут несколько вариантов накидали, ты хоть один попробовал?!

----------

## Pink_Punk

Попробовал твой совет - ничего.

!!! 'str' object has no attribute 'insert'

!!! 'rm -Rf /usr/portage/profiles; emerge sync' may fix this. If it does

!!! not then please report this to bugs.gentoo.org and, if possible, a dev

!!! on #gentoo (irc.freenode.org)

Теперь всё,что касается emerge выводит это сообщение.

----------

